# In search of help for first project



## dab (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Daniel, living in Canada Eh!? Don't have much experience with woodworking but I've been working with an experienced carpenter for a few months and I think I'm ready to tackle my first real project. My first project is a platform style bed. I have all the dimensions and drawings ready to go; I'm using 3/4" oak plywood for the "finish" (red in the drawing), the rest out of 3/4" mdf. I've been searching all over on how to join the red surface to both the inner and outer frame (you will see in the drawing i attached). Also I was looking at putting a 1/2"(thick)x3"x length of surrounding bed of solid oak? as a trim to give a sense to the viewer of the frame that the bed is made of 3" solid oak instead of 3/4" plywood. If you guys could help me with this I would be ever thankful. Some more information that you guys may need:

-the inner frame is tight to the boxspring
-outer frame is 7" apart from inner frame
-surface surrounding bed(red) is 10", therefore a 3" over-hang

I think that's all. For the frame i thought of nailing it to the plywood with finishing nails just not sure if that will be enough; as well as directly putting a screw through the platform(red) to the frame but I know any type of filler or plug will look good...I think.

I hope I've been as clear as I think I am sounding lol. 

Thanks in advanced; Can't wait to be part of this great community,

Daniel


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

To attach your oak trim banding (magenta above) to the oak plywood (red) you could use biscuits. You'll need a biscuit cutter and just rest the plate of the cutter on the top of the trim and then on the top of the plywood to ensure that the heights of the biscuit slots you cut line-up with one another, that will make the top of the trim flush with the top of the plywood.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

To attach the top to the frame you will need a edge
attached to the inside of the frame, then you can
put screws in from the bottom. Make the holes
larger than the screws and install with flat washer.
This will let things move a little if they need to.

On putting the band around the outside of the top
you need to add some more material under the top
to support the band, three inches hanging down will
be very easy to break off.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a simple layout for a platform bed. The two piece platform applies to queen and king. It allows the use of just a mattress without a boxspring.
.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The new issue of Woodworker's Journal (feb 09) has an article on building a platform bed, step by step with measurements, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------

